# Henry Mountain Management tag question



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

With 10 bonus points going into this year’s draws my hunting partner and I are debating about applying for a Henry Mountain Management tag. Both of us are more interested in enjoying the hunt then coming home with a whooper. Having said that we would also like to come home with a respectable 26-28 buck. From those of you that have been successful in drawing this tag would you recommend it or should we hold off a couple more years and keep applying for the Pauns rifle tag?

400bull


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Henery Mountain Management tag question*

When I was down there scouting and hunting for my deer this year we saw plenty of managment buck that size and way bigger. I saw a straight three point that had to be pushing thirty inches.

A co-workers nephew had a managment tag this year and he shot a 3x4 that rough scored 190.

Here are some pictures of some of the managment bucks that we had seen scouting through the summer.





































Hope that this helps.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Henery Mountain Management tag question*

Your goals are more than attainable. I'd take a henrys management tag over any other LE rifle tag(I've not been on the pansugaunt), except for the henrys, of course. Last year I filmed a 2x3 that was pushing 40" and many other very respectable bucks that would exceed your criteria.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Henery Mountain Management tag question*

I've spent a LOT of time on both,,

My question to you 400 is, How well do you know the Paunsy?
The rifle hunt there can be good or bad depending on how well you know it..

Were the Henry management hunt is , at least IMO, much easier..


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Henery Mountain Management tag question*

the management tag on the Henry mountains has the potential to be a better tag then if you drew a regular tag on any other unit in Utah. Especially it you draw it in the next year or so.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Henery Mountain Management tag question*

I don't know the Pauns unit at all. I have a couple realitives that have drawn the Pauns over the years that would be willing to get me pointed in the right direction. None of them have drawn the tag with in the last 4 years. I think that I am going to be looking heavely at putting in for the Henery's. If alot of peopel don't jump units we should be looking at a good tag next year. This last year everyone with 10 points or more got a tag.

400bull


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Henery Mountain Management tag question*

Here is a question for you. If you had 13 points going into next years draw, would you put in for Henry rifle managment hunt, or the Henry archery?


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Henery Mountain Management tag question*

Archery all the way. Those deer have people watching them almost all year long. They have gotten used to people stopping and watching them so it's not impossible to get with in archery range of them. Plus at the first for the hunt they are still bedding on the edge of the thick cover because their antlers are still a little sensitive so it put's them out where you can put a stalk on them.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

That first buck pictures might be in my taxidermy shop right now. I had a customer bring in a Henry's management buck that's a straight three point like that. If I remember right he's just over 30" wide. They were happy with it, but said it was hard to shoot a three point after looking at all of those BIG bucks.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Henery Mountain Management tag question*



NHS said:


> Here is a question for you. If you had 13 points going into next years draw, would you put in for Henry rifle managment hunt, or the Henry archery?


That's a tough one,,,,How die hard of a bow hunter are you?

During the 80s, I bow hunted the Henrys several years in a row, Its no 
easy hunt for the big guys. They are pretty good at keeping enough
distance to make it tough archery most of the time....

Man, I love to have another crack at it though,,I know were my treestand would be.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I have gotten back into archery this year with a new set up. I enjoy it very much. I am just trying to convince myself that I would like a velvet buck on the wall.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

NHS
there are no guarantees even on that mountain with a bow tag that's for sure. When you start getting loads of years you had better be satisfied with coming away with a lesser buck because more then likely you will. In 20 years of bowhunting I have only killed one buck i was actually after. With the 13 points you could draw the archery tag unless there is more point bailing like what keeps happening every year.


----------



## fire4j15 (Nov 13, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> NHS
> there are no guarantees even on that mountain with a bow tag that's for sure. When you start getting loads of years you had better be satisfied with coming away with a lesser buck because more then likely you will. In 20 years of bowhunting I have only killed one buck i was actually after. With the 13 points you could draw the archery tag unless there is more point bailing like what keeps happening every year.[/quote
> 
> What exactly is point bailing? Not sure what you mean by that. Just curious.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

guys that have high points in this state are bailing out. kind of like you if you have 13 points. They are not wanting to wait any more for the tag they really want on the unit they really want. they are choosing a lesser weapon so they can still hunt the unit they want.

95% of the the true die hard bow hunters have already drawn out who have had 10 or more points. I am one of the 5% who hasn't. I probably would have drawn if Kelee Johnson and the WB hadn't of taken away 2 of those archery tags for several years in a row because of the quality sucking on the Henry mts BS.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I just looked at the bonus point odds for the Henry's,
Rifle or muzzy, going to take 15 points to get in the bonus tags.
Archery will be 13.

And I know were the sportsman deer hunter will be September 1 with a rifle..  
I'll be there with him,,So SW, if you draw this year, I'll See ya on the Henry's.. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

NHS said:


> I have gotten back into archery this year with a new set up. I enjoy it very much. I am just trying to convince myself that I would like a velvet buck on the wall.


Just do it! I firmly believe the archery hunt on the Henry unit is the BEST hunt for that unit. I tried talking you into applying for this tag last year, and you went yellow on me. :O•-:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

dont do it!! Pro just wants to EFF up my draw odds

screw archery :evil:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Most of the larger bucks on the Henry's are harvested with a rifle...

I know of more than a few disappointed archery guys over the last 5 or 6 years..


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Hunt the Archery!! Hunt the Rifle!! 









I think swbuckmaster has a bifurcated tail and carries a big hay fork. :lol:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

lol :twisted:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

You have Scott pegged to a tee!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Most of the larger bucks on the Henry's are harvested with a rifle...
> 
> I know of more than a few disappointed archery guys over the last 5 or 6 years..


 http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggam ... eer_hr.pdf

*2009 Harvest Report:*
*Archery*<> 7 hunters killed 7 bucks. The harvest age average was *6.5*.
*Muzzleloader*<> 7 hunters killed 7 bucks. The harvest age average was *4.3*.
*Any Weapon*<> 25 hunters killed 25 bucks. The harvest age average was *4.8*.

Just saying..........


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Hay fork. 

Why is the devil advocating the rifle hunt? :mrgreen:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Sheesh maybe I'll have to get in on the Henry's archery action..... :twisted: 

Wait a second...still trying to draw an elk tag and I consider myself a gentlemen and would not want to screw up the odds for you fine folks.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Hay fork.
> 
> Why is the devil advocating the rifle hunt? :mrgreen:


Noted and corrected.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think those numbers are incorrect. 

if they aren't then I need to draw the Plateau, Thousand Lake any weapon tag. those 21 dudes killed 6.4 average age bucks.

Heck the bookcliffs any tag you pick kills the same average age buck as the rifle and muzzy hunts on the henries. 

something looks fishy


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> Heck the bookcliffs any tag you pick kills the same average age buck as the rifle and muzzy hunts on the henries.


I'll take a Henries buck over a Bookcliffs buck at any age class everytime.

With the archery and muzzleloader hunts only having seven or eight tags each year you are apt to have more variation in age class.


----------

